# Welche Lüftersteuerung?



## Z-STAR (26. Januar 2011)

*Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Hallo an alle,
ich bin ganz neu hier und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meiner Frage helfen. 

Also ich möchte mir eine Lüftersteuerung zulegen aber weiß nicht genau was besser in mein Gehäuse passt bzw. was mehr Sinn hat. 

Ich habe vor mir das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Window zu kaufen und tendiere zwischen einer Touch-Lüftersteuerung wie der NZXT SENTRY LX - Multipanel oder einer Regler-Lüftersteuerung mit Display wie die Scythe Kaze Master.

Der Display sollte übersichtlich sein und die LS sollte auch ganz gut aussehen.

Ich finde die Sentry ein bisschen zu groß dewegen wollte ich auch noch fragen ob es eine Touch-LS gibt die genauso übersichtlich ist aber kleiner.

MfG Z-STAR 

P.S. Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Regler-LS mit Display wo man die Knöpfe reindrücken kann (wie bei einem Herd)?


----------



## elohim (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lamptron FC Touch Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Lamptron » Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black


Das sind die beiden besten, wie ich finde


----------



## Z-STAR (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja die beiden sind schon gut. Die Zweite hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Eine Frage zu der ersten hat die auch so eine Art Übersicht wie die zweite?
Gibt es eigentlich so eine LS wie ich oben als letztes gefragt habe?
MFG Z-STAR


----------



## Z-STAR (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Hallo nochmal hat jemand vielleicht eine Antwort auf meine frage Oder gibt es noch empfehlenswerte LS?
MfG Z-STAR


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Bisher noch keine gesehen wo das möglich ist. Ich selber nutze schon lange den Vorgänger dieser Zalman ZM-MFC3 , die sah so aus Klick
Der Gag daran ist das man den Stromverbrauch live auslesen kann.


----------



## KOF328 (29. Januar 2011)

hab die kaze master und bin zufrieden 
verrichtet klasse arbeit und die optik macht auch was her. 
Bloß nbedingt per jumper das piepen abstellen wenn ein lüfter nicht dreht; nervt sonst  ungemein wenn man denn einen lüffi aus stellen will. 

MfG


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



Z-STAR schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal hat jemand vielleicht eine Antwort auf meine frage Oder gibt es noch empfehlenswerte LS?
> MfG Z-STAR


 
Ich verbaue kein zusätzliches Panel für eine LS... Wozu auch? Ein Mainboard liefert Werkseitig eine mit.  

Womit ich auch sehr zufrieden war, ist die LS der BeQuiet Netzeile (natürlich nur für die Gehäuselüfter)

Alles andere empfinde ich als spielerei


----------



## Hübie (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

N Mediacenter in einem alten Audi haben, aber ne gute, hübsche Lüftersteuerung als Spielerei ansehen??? Passt net ganz 

Ich habe die Sentry LX von NZXT. Regulieren tut sie recht gut, aber die Ablesbarkeit lässt zu wünschen übrig und des weiteren frisst sie die Batterie gern leer (trenne meinen Rechner immer von Netz).
Naja dafür schaut se halt gut aus


----------



## lu89 (30. Januar 2011)

Scythe Kaze Server. Die hat sogar eine Automatik.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



Hübie schrieb:


> N Mediacenter in einem alten Audi haben, aber ne gute, hübsche Lüftersteuerung als Spielerei ansehen??? Passt net ganz


 
Das ist gar nicht zu vergleichen... Mit dem Mediacenter bekommt der "alte" Audi Funktionen, die es nicht mal bei "neuen" gibt.

Hier aber mal meine Empfehlung für eine LS: IKONIK SIM


----------



## 2funky4you (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

vielleicht gefällt dir ja eins von den hier 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Aerocool » Aerocool Touch-2000 Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll


Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Aerocool V12XT Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll


Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Aerocool Strike-X Panel Touchscreen Lüftersteuerung

mir gefällt der erste Link am besten den würd ich mir kaufen 

Lg.


----------



## Z-STAR (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bisher noch keine gesehen wo das möglich ist. Ich selber nutze schon lange den Vorgänger dieser Zalman ZM-MFC3 , die sah so aus Klick
> Der Gag daran ist das man den Stromverbrauch live auslesen kann.



Schaut gut aus. Aber nur die alte finde ich schön übersichtlich. Die neue sieht aber richtig hässlich aus mit dem komischen Farbton. 



Hübie schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sentry LX von NZXT. Regulieren tut sie  recht gut, aber die Ablesbarkeit lässt zu wünschen übrig und des  weiteren frisst sie die Batterie gern leer (trenne meinen Rechner immer  von Netz).
> Naja dafür schaut se halt gut aus



Die Sentry LX find ich auch cool aber die kostet halt so viel und ist ziemlich platzraubend im CM 690 II. Aber sie ist schonmal in der engeren Auswahl.



lu89 schrieb:


> Scythe Kaze Server. Die hat sogar eine Automatik.



Die ist doch grob genommen die selbe wie die Scythe Kaze Master, oder?



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hier aber mal meine Empfehlung für eine LS: IKONIK SIM



Das ist doch ein Gehäuse und keine Lüftersteuerung oder irre ich mich da?



2funky4you schrieb:


> vielleicht gefällt dir ja eins von den hier
> 
> Caseking.de  » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Aerocool » Aerocool  Touch-2000 Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll
> 
> ...



Die erste sieht cool aus wie du ja selbst findest. Da ist das Problem halt wieder das die so groß ist. Wenn es die in klein gäbe würde ich sie mir kaufen .
Zur zweiten: Weißt du ob die auch so eine Übersicht wie die erste von allen Lüfter hat weil so was wurde ich mir bei der LS wünschen.
Die dritte ist mir Persönlich zu viel plastik.

MfG Z-STAR und Danke für die bisher vielen Antworten. Wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat freue mich auf jede Antwort die ich bekomme.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



Z-STAR schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Gehäuse und keine Lüftersteuerung oder irre ich mich da?


 
Du irrst dich nur zur hälfte  

"SIM" ist eine Lüftersteuerung per Software wo halt ein Gehäuse mitgeliefert wird


----------



## 2funky4you (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

schon mal über ein neues Gehäuse nachgedacht


----------



## Z-STAR (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Nein denn ich hab erst das CM 690 II Advanced neu. Also ein neues Gehäuse kommt nicht in frage. Und ich möchte die Lüfter lieber Manuell mit Reglern oder einem Touchscreen Regeln als mit einer Software.
MfG Z-STAR


----------



## 2funky4you (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

aber in dem Gehäuse was du hast is doch genügend platz vorhanden


----------



## Z-STAR (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Ja an sich Schon aber wenn ich noch einen kartenleser und die zwei dvd brenner reinmache bleibt nur noch platz für ein 5.25 zoll schacht. Dann müsste ich den einen brenner rauswerfen


----------



## toon_93 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ner Lüftersteuerung und wollte nicht extra nen neuen Thread erstellen.

Ich brauche eine mit mindestens 4 Lüfteranschlüssen und sie sollte mindestens 1 bzw. 2 Kippschalter oder sowas auf die Art haben.
Die Kippschalter benötige ich für die Beleuchtung im inneren des Gehäuses

Nun hab ich aber noch eine Frage. Ich lese oft das eine LS >30 Watt/Lüfter benötigt. Aber ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das dann 1 Lüfter insgesamt 30 Watt benötigt. Dann bräucht ich ja schon allein für 4 Lüfter ein 120 Watt stärkeres NT als ich jetzt habe, oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



toon_93 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich aber noch eine Frage. Ich lese oft das eine LS >30 Watt/Lüfter benötigt.


 
Damit ist die maximale Last angegeben, die du pro Anschluss regeln darfst. Nicht die mindeste...


@Z-STAR: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass du neu hier im Forum bist und deshalb erstmal herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Florian5440 (31. Januar 2011)

Ist der SCYTHE SERVER gut? ist schön, übersichtlich und komfortabel hat automatik un manuell und für 6lüfter brauchbar


----------



## Hübie (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht zu vergleichen... Mit dem Mediacenter bekommt der "alte" Audi Funktionen, die es nicht mal bei "neuen" gibt.
> 
> Hier aber mal meine Empfehlung für eine LS: IKONIK SIM



Ich bezog mich auch eher auf die Tatsache, das ein Mediacenter in einem Fahrzeug auch Spielerei ist.  Funktion hin oder her ob alter oder neuer Audi (vor allem wenns den Wert des PKW übersteigt) 
Aber du hast Geschmack bzgl. des Gehäuses, das muss man dir lassen 

Die Sentry LX hat übrigens auch eine Automatik. Man gibt die Maximal-Temps der einzelnen Leitungen ein und dem entsrpechend regelt die dann. 5 Lüfter sind regelbar.
Vllt. kannst du dir ja einen externen Kartenleser zulegen. Dann hast du Platz für zwei Brenner und der Sentry LX. Jedoch ist die Ablesbarkeit nicht sehr gut. Der Winkel ist bei ~130-140° horizontal und vertikal...


----------



## Z-STAR (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> @Z-STAR: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass du neu hier im Forum bist und deshalb erstmal herzlich Willkommen!


Danke



Hübie schrieb:


> Die Sentry LX hat übrigens auch eine Automatik. Man gibt die Maximal-Temps der einzelnen Leitungen ein und dem entsrpechend regelt die dann. 5 Lüfter sind regelbar.
> Vllt. kannst du dir ja einen externen Kartenleser zulegen. Dann hast du Platz für zwei Brenner und der Sentry LX. Jedoch ist die Ablesbarkeit nicht sehr gut. Der Winkel ist bei ~130-140° horizontal und vertikal...


Das muss ich dann wohl oder übelst kaufen oder zumindest was weglassen.
Zum Winkel: Ist das wirklich sehr schwer ausserhalb dieses winkels zu lesen?
Mfg Z-STAR


----------



## Hübie (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Naja über diesem Winkel hinaus überlagern sich die Zahlenelemente. So siehst du halt net mehr obs z.B. ne 8 oder ne 0 ist. Ich porbiere morgen mal n Video mit meiner Digitalkamera zu machen auf der man das sieht. Möchte aber nix versprechen, da ich keine echte Videocam hab.

bye Hübie


----------



## Z-STAR (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



Hübie schrieb:


> Naja über diesem Winkel hinaus überlagern sich die Zahlenelemente. So siehst du halt net mehr obs z.B. ne 8 oder ne 0 ist. Ich porbiere morgen mal n Video mit meiner Digitalkamera zu machen auf der man das sieht. Möchte aber nix versprechen, da ich keine echte Videocam hab.
> 
> bye Hübie



Danke schon mal auch wenns nicht klappt.

MfG Z-STAR


----------

